# timing belt



## theredfox (16 Aug 2008)

hi 
lookin for vw independant to get timing belt done does anyone know of garage in the midlands or northwest 

dont wont to pay main dealer prices

paul


----------



## z101 (17 Aug 2008)

Any half decent mechanic should be able to this. The belt itself doesn't cost much, just make sure you get him to do the water pump while down there. 
Ask around you local area.


----------



## RS2K (17 Aug 2008)

If it's an older model Passat raid your piggy bank. The front of the car essentially has to be removed. Expensive job.


----------



## samhain (17 Aug 2008)

We just got a timing belt done on a landcruiser for €400 in Limerick


----------



## DeclanP (17 Aug 2008)

Got timing belt and water pump done on Audi A6 for just less than €300 in Galway. Like a previous poster said, the timing belt can be purchased for less than €40, it is the labour and the time involved in replacing the belt that is the killer. Any mechanic worth his salt could do it without having to go to a dealer where you will pay double the amount.


----------



## wobblywonder (17 Nov 2008)

Im getting the belt done in my 2003 Passat in the near future. There is more to it than changing the belts.There is a timing belt kit for the Passat/A4 with includes belt, water pump and new pulleys it might also be worth while to do the aux belt that powers the air con compressor. I got different quotes 550 main dealer (job done properly) and you have a come back or just the belt job around 350 which I wouldnt feel confident with. 
As another poster said, front end comes off lights, bumper and radiatior. so labour charge is the majority of the cost.


----------



## z101 (17 Nov 2008)

wobblywonder said:


> I got different quotes 550 main dealer (job done properly) .


 
If you mean the likelyhood of a 16 year old apprentice doing the job with the odd nod from a supervisor, as the job done properly while a service manager who probably cant even tell you the cars colour gives you a barrage of technical terms, then good luck. Warranty conditions are the only reason to use main dealer service.

A good independent mechanic will do twice the job for half the price, so much so some cars manufacturers like alfa's for example have a specialised set of tools to access the timing belt thus rendering it impossible or non viable due to expense for an independent shop to be able to service their cars.


----------



## wobblywonder (20 Nov 2008)

I actually priced an largest main independant crowd for BMW, VW and AUDI for a timing belt change near tralee. Turns out that they were more expensive than the main dealer and they initially used the line "main dealer work but not at main dealer prices" until I told them what the dealer charges. Turns out that they outsource also however they didnt admit that to me!


Ordinarily I would agree with you regards not going near the main dealer however the timing belt is one such job I would recommend that they carry out. 

1) when selling on the car main dealer stamp could clench the sale as its one of the largest services the car can have 

2) If the belt breaks and damage is caused to the engine at least you can have some come back with the dealer and/or VW Customer service. 

3) Some indo mechanics only replace the belt and mabey the water pump not all would do the whole job including tensioners (there is a whole kit available for this from VW) The afore mentioned indo dealer offered this option at a lesser price of 350euro! (

4) Some 130bhp TDI engines can require additinal work to the hydraulic tensioner.

But at the end of the day its up to the owner...


----------



## z101 (21 Nov 2008)

Any decent mechanic will do the tensioners. You can buy the kit yourself and give it to the mechanic thus avoiding the rip off mark up dealers put on. I have not heard of someone doing TB and pump on a passat without doing tensioners. Its just part of the job.
As for the dealer stamp. I have never seen anyone called a liar or anyone put off by no dealer stamp. I dont see how a new timing belt should break immediately - then again you could drive out on the road and be hit by a bus..
Finally I cant believe those kerry timing belts/mechanics are so dear that it was cheaper to go to a dealer. Unheard of... They either seen you coming or the races were on that day. 
Every other county in Ireland this is a no brainer on price and quality for reasons already given


----------



## wobblywonder (21 Nov 2008)

Ceatharlach said:


> Any decent mechanic will do the tensioners. You can buy the kit yourself and give it to the mechanic thus avoiding the rip off mark up dealers put on. I have not heard of someone doing TB and pump on a passat without doing tensioners. Its just part of the job.
> As for the dealer stamp. I have never seen anyone called a liar or anyone put off by no dealer stamp. I dont see how a new timing belt should break immediately - then again you could drive out on the road and be hit by a bus..
> Finally I cant believe those kerry timing belts/mechanics are so dear that it was cheaper to go to a dealer. Unheard of... They either seen you coming or the races were on that day.
> Every other county in Ireland this is a no brainer on price and quality for reasons already given


 

Surely it would be in this particular independant mechanic/dealers to give a competitive quote? What would they have to gain by not getting my custom? Which they didnt as it turns out.

I also took the car to a Main skoda dealer as the engine is a common unit with the Superb....they refused to do the car even though the service VWs, their story was they didnt have the time to do the job.

Im not arguing that dealers charge a premium but as a hypothetical situation and someone went to a indo who did the work but did not stamp the service book. How could a potential buyer of this vehicle possibly validate and be 100% certain that the work was carried out if there is no record/and or evidence of the service? besides taking the sellers word for it?


----------



## theredfox (22 Nov 2008)

well after all this discussion took the car here to get the work done first class service http://www.walshmotors.co.uk/ and got the all important stamp in the book


paul


----------



## dieter1 (8 Dec 2008)

I just got two quotes for an audi a4 from two leading audi service garages in dublin for a timing belt and full service.

both came in at €1200.  

just rang walsh motors in belfast, he'll do it for £330!  its going to save me 800 quid to take a day trip to belfast...scary stuff!


----------



## theredfox (9 Dec 2008)

yes you will be laughing all the way to the bank and spend some pennies up north

rip off republic is still alive and kicking wonder when they they will see the penny drop


paul


----------



## dieter1 (12 Dec 2008)

I got my car done with these guys yesterday.  got timing belt, water pump, full service/diagnostic and wipers all for £345 (like €400).  Also got service book stamped.  Guy is very thorough, goes through the results of the diagnostic, gives you print outs and other service undertaken (oil/filters etc.) and is genuinely honest in his approach.  I left completely satisfied.  Would highly recommend this guy for VW/Audi


----------

